# NFC Championships



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

So, who in in the NFC is going to the Super Bowl this year. My prediction is Carolina, but I want Arizona.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I see the Giants going to the big game again, although I would rather Philly win. I've rooted for them for several years now.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd like to see Carolina, but I think it's gonna be the Giants. I just want Jeff Fisher to get his super bowl ring...he's a good coach who's stuck it out for a while now.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd like Carolina to pull it out.... I'm like Comrade Duck about rooting for the Utes as a Y fan. I'm a Cowboys fan... I can't bring myself to root for the Eagles or the Giants.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

HOUSTON OILERS!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'd like Carolina to pull it out.... I'm like Comrade Duck about rooting for the Utes as a Y fan. I'm a Cowboys fan... I can't bring myself to root for the Eagles or the Giants.


+1, I dont see the Cards doing it this year. Im routing for Carolina. The eagles and Giants have caused me way too much grief this year being in the same division as the cowboys for me to want them to win. However I would kind of like to see Mcnabb get a ring


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I'd like to see Carolina, but I think it's gonna be the Giants. I just want Jeff Fisher to get his super bowl ring...he's a good coach who's stuck it out for a while now.


Isn't Jeff Fisher the coach of the Titans?


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

The Eagles will surprise the Giants and there defense will be too much for the Panthers/Cardinals. Eagles vs. the Ravens. The Super Bowl is looking really birdie this year...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Chaser said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see Carolina, but I think it's gonna be the Giants. I just want Jeff Fisher to get his super bowl ring...he's a good coach who's stuck it out for a while now.
> ...


yeah I was just throwing it in there as a general super bowl comment...I'm not that dumb...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope Carolina wins. The Giants peaked early in the season, and lost their momentum. The Panthers are peaking at the right time. I hope. But I said the same thing about my Colts. So who knows.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

well you were right about the colts, but the chargers are just peaking a tad bit later! Colts had a pretty good run! One and out though!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I really want to see Kurt win one more Super Bowl/SB MVP. In my opinion he's one of the most underated good QB's of modern football. Not alot of hype but gets the job done...regardless I think the champ will come from the AFC, probably the Steelers or the Ravens.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> I hope Carolina wins. The Giants peaked early in the season, and lost their momentum. The Panthers are peaking at the right time. I hope. But I said the same thing about my Colts. So who knows.


Exactly my thinking as to why Carolina will make it. I think the Giants will fold to the Eagles, and I don't think the Eagles will be lucky enough to win 3 in a row on the road.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

McNabb will have a meltdown...as usual...


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I got the Eagles and the Ravens in the Superbowl with the Eagles taking it all.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The Giants have suffered from injuries the past few games. With all this time off, Brandon Jacobs is going to be in tip top shape and Justin Tuck is goetting better and better each game. Giants by 10....all the way to another super bowl victory! against the steelers


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

C'mon UintaMan, 2 wild card teams in the super bowl? wishful thinking


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Giants vs Panthers in NFC Championship game with the Giants going to the Super Bowl again.
Steelers vs Titans in the AFC Championship game with the Steelers going to the Super Bowl. The Giants win the Super Bowl in a defensive battle 10-6. 8)


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

:shock: Pro, are we agreeing? :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> :shock: Pro, are we agreeing? :shock:


I may have to reconsider my predictions now. I didn't notice your picks until now! :shock: :wink:


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

I think that the G men and the panthers match up too closely to expect more than about a 4 point difference. The winner of the game will be the team that doesnt make the mistakes. I have to go with the panthers 24-21 in the NFC title game to face the steelers for the title.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> The winner of the game will be the team that doesnt make the mistakes.


alrighty, John Madden!


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

You are just mad that you didnt say it!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Carolina wins super bowl. NY would have if Plaxico did not shoot team in leg.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> C'mon UintaMan, 2 wild card teams in the super bowl? wishful thinking


Very true, your picks were much better! :roll:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Well crap, I called that one wrong. I hope Arizona beats the winner of Philly/NY and goes to the bowl. We gotta have somebody representing the west side!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

As far as the division Championship games, I have the Eagles in the Superbowl so they will beat Arizona at Arizona next week to get to the Superbowl(I wanted Arizona to beat Carolina, however, would have called for Carolina to win, didn't think the Cards would be able to put things together well enough to win in a crazy environment such as Carolina). I got Pittsburgh beating the Chargers later on tonight with a Ravens at Pittsburgh division Championship matchup next week with the Ravens winning in Pittsburgh to get to the Superbowl for the matchup I called the other day of the Ravens vs Eagles in Florida for all the marbles.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> The Giants have suffered from injuries the past few games. With all this time off, Brandon Jacobs is going to be in tip top shape and Justin Tuck is goetting better and better each game. Giants by 10....all the way to another super bowl victory! against the steelers


And you were saying???????? :roll:


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > The Giants have suffered from injuries the past few games. With all this time off, Brandon Jacobs is going to be in tip top shape and Justin Tuck is goetting better and better each game. Giants by 10....all the way to another super bowl victory! against the steelers
> ...


No one foresaw that wind.


----------

